# Betriebssystem



## hyperion (6. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Javaapplikationsserver (Glassfish) auf einer eigenen Maschine installieren. Nun frage ich mich welches Betriebssystem dafür am Besten wäre. Da das ganze ein Privatprojekt ist möchte ich dafür kein Geld ausgeben. Aber keine Angst ich möchte hier keine Downloadlinks zu irgendwelchen illegalen Raubkopien. Grudnsätzlich habe ich die Möglichkeit Microsoftbetriebssystem kostenlos zu beziehen, da ich in einer Ausbildung bin. Zudem gibt es auch noch Betriebssysteme die kostenlos sind.

Da der Rechner nicht gerade der Leistungsstärkste ist (2Ghz CPU 1GB RAM), würde ich ein Ressourcen schonendes Betreibssystem bevorzugen. Gibt es hier vielleicht eine Linux Distribution die für Javaapplikationsserver ausgerichtet ist?

Gruß hyperion


----------



## fastjack (6. Jan 2011)

Ubuntu-Server Editionen. Ubuntu kannst Du auch aus "schwachen" Rechnern betreiben, ist schlank und kostenlos.


----------



## hyperion (6. Jan 2011)

Vielen Dank. Ich werde nun Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit testen.

Gruß hyperion


----------



## fastjack (6. Jan 2011)

Ich benutze die 10.10 (Desktop) privat und beruflich seit Oktober und bin sehr zufrieden damit, Windows habe ich verb(r)annt.


----------



## tfa (6. Jan 2011)

Ich habe auch Ubuntu auf dem Server laufen (als VM). Funktioniert wunderbar. Nach meiner Beobachtung hat Microsoft kein brauchbares Server-Betriebssystem im Angebot.


----------



## mvitz (6. Jan 2011)

Wobei ich für ein Server OS wohl eher die 10.04 nehmen würde, da diese eine LTS Version ist, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## bronks (7. Jan 2011)

hyperion hat gesagt.:


> ... (Glassfish) ... Grudnsätzlich habe ich die Möglichkeit Microsoftbetriebssystem kostenlos zu beziehen, da ich in einer Ausbildung bin ...


Paßt doch wunderbar zusammen Glassfish + Windows. Wenn man sich aus weltverbesserungspolitischen Gründen gegen Windows entscheiden sollte, dann sollte man sich konsequenterweise auch gegen Glassfish entscheiden.

Mein Favorit wäre aktuell: RedHat + JBoss


----------

